# Happy Laxman Day



## shubh80 (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Australia Day and Happy republic day for India....

in short, Happy VVS Laxman day(let the relation between India and Australia be as beautiful as VVS Laxman's batting which has mesmerized audiences of both nations)

non cricket lovers please excuse


----------

